# Change user name



## HHIAW16 (Aug 27, 2019)

Can someone change my user name to HHIAW16? I realized my threads are easily searchable and can be connected to me based on the user name I chose. 

Thanks!


----------



## HHIAW16 (Aug 27, 2019)

@EleGirl


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

HHIAW16 said:


> Can someone change my user name to HHIAW16? I realized my threads are easily searchable and can be connected to me based on the user name I chose.
> 
> Thanks!


Done :grin2:


----------



## HHIAW16 (Aug 27, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Cavaleriesoldaat (Sep 20, 2019)

Same here; I never saw an option when i signed-up - it pulled it from my FB account and is showing my real name. I’d like my standard online moniker of: Cavaleriesoldaat 

Please and thank you!


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Calling @EleGirl See Post #5


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Cavaleriesoldaat said:


> Same here; I never saw an option when i signed-up - it pulled it from my FB account and is showing my real name. I’d like my standard online moniker of: Cavaleriesoldaat
> 
> Please and thank you!


Done


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

EleGirl said:


> Done


Awe where's the huge smiley face


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Tilted 1 said:


> Awe where's the huge smiley face


:grin2:


----------



## redwingpentagon (Apr 10, 2019)

Can I please change my user name ? I was clueless when I signed up thanks !

Done


----------

